# Doc's Infinity + 2 Quad Ipa



## Doc (27/11/10)

A few of the older members probably remember a beer I made a few years back that I called Infinity + 1.
For the newer members it was basically a Triple IPA with a hop blend of 11 different varieties totally 1.2 kg for a 23 litre batch.
That was a BIG beer.

With the new brauhaus well and truely broken in it was time to do an empty out of the old hop stock.

Last night I made Infinity +2.
I was aiming for an OG of 1.122 but slightly undershot in the boil as I just couldn't get a strong enough boil stabalised without boiling over. I hit 1.104 which is high enough anyway.

The difference this time was I also made a few more litres and hopped the Sparge water. 
Waiting for the Pacman yeast to multiply on the stir plate right now before pitching.

The brauhaus smells like a hop garden exploded in it (and that is after cleaning up). The smell last night was just awesome.

The pics from the brew session are all up on Yfrog starting with the grist here.

The link to the photostream is here

And yes I did say Sparge Hops

All up 3.5kg of hops for what is looking like 32L of final wort. 
Haven't decided on the dry hopping schedule yet ;P

And before anyone asks or states the obvious, yes 100IBU is the limit independent of what the calcs may indicate (580+ IBUs).
Yes I found the limit of fluid dynamics with respect to gravity and viscosity 

Beers,
Doc

PS: It may make an appearance at Local Taphouse Brewshare in Feb


----------



## Bizier (27/11/10)

Sounds like my kinda beer. Plus some.


----------



## keifer33 (27/11/10)

That is just nuts. The boil video looks like a hop volcano!


----------



## Doogiechap (27/11/10)

keifer33 said:


> That is just nuts. The boil video looks like a hop volcano!


I concur with Keifer, I think you brewed this to remind yourself some of the volcanic activity of your mother country :lol: 
And I thought I was geting adventurous with 450g of Galaxy in a 20l batch :blink:


----------



## blackbock (27/11/10)

Loving it


----------



## vykuza (27/11/10)

I thought I smelled hops.... 

Looks very interesting Doc. Could you post the recipe and your hop schedule?


----------



## revdrjbob (27/11/10)

Doc said:


> All up 3.5kg of hops for what is looking like 32L of final wort.
> Haven't decided on the dry hopping schedule yet ;P


Where's the "Like" button?


----------



## Doc (27/11/10)

Just went over the notes again. Actually the 3.5kg was with all the packaging. Actual amount of hops was 2.555Kg.

The downside of sparge hops however is the cleanup 







Beers,
Doc


----------



## Kieren (27/11/10)

Doc, what do use as a hop screen in your kettle? And what sort of chiller do you use? Do you experience any run off problems from the kettle with that many hops?


----------



## razz (27/11/10)

:lol: Love the short vid of the kettle trying to boil Doc.


----------



## Silo Ted (27/11/10)

Doc said:


> And before anyone asks or states the obvious, yes 100IBU is the limit independent of what the calcs may indicate (580+ IBUs).



So are you saying that you can only get to 100 IBU? Then why all the extra hops? 

Either way, that's a crazy beer. I'll have to make it to the Taphouse for a taste.


----------



## felten (27/11/10)

lol @ the boil vid

those nespresso machines are great


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (27/11/10)

a bit of a mad scientist are we??

Great work, love it and a bit scary!!


----------



## Doc (27/11/10)

Silo Ted said:


> So are you saying that you can only get to 100 IBU? Then why all the extra hops?



It was a bit of a hop freezer cleanout, and also to find the limit of fluid dynamics. I found it.

Also a chance to challenge some palettes with lupulin extremes 

Doc


----------



## reVoxAHB (27/11/10)

Doc said:


> It was a bit of a hop freezer cleanout, and also to find the limit of fluid dynamics. I found it.
> 
> Also a chance to challenge some palettes with lupulin extremes
> 
> Doc



Jesus, Doc. Truly astounding.

What a fun way to spend an afternoon! Most impressive.

Keep on rockin' Keep on sharin' 

reVox


----------



## kelbygreen (27/11/10)

lol thats nuts. makes my 80g per brew of hops look dismal. But need to try a hoppy beer now I have like 1.5kg of hops no where near yours and cant justify using all them in one brew but will aim very much below your brew but still high for my standard.


----------



## goomboogo (28/11/10)

Silo Ted said:


> So are you saying that you can only get to 100 IBU? Then why all the extra hops?
> 
> Either way, that's a crazy beer. I'll have to make it to the Taphouse for a taste.



The idea is that over 100 IBU is beyond what can be perceived in terms of bitterness. Therefore 130 IBU wouldn't really taste any more bitter than 100 IBU and so on. This is talking about bitterness so there is still flavour to be had by the extra hops. That's not to say that there isn't a point where the tongue can only decipher so much flavour.

As Doc said, he was just clearing out and decided to have a play. There is no doubt the beer will be something else. I wonder what Doc's estimate is regarding when the beer will be at it's peak.


----------



## scrumpy (28/11/10)

your a hell man Doc!!! thats some crazy shit!! loved the vid of the boil, how clear was the wort you actually got into the fermenter?


----------



## raven19 (28/11/10)

I presume the plan is to age some of this brew Doc?


----------



## Adam Howard (28/11/10)

With the sedative effect of my hoppy beers on friends I reckon I'd knock them out cold with a stubby of that!


----------



## Doc (29/11/10)

Nick R said:


> I thought I smelled hops....
> 
> Looks very interesting Doc. Could you post the recipe and your hop schedule?



It was 9 additions of 283 grams made up of the 23 hop blend.
Additions were Mash Hop, Sparge Water Hop, First Wort Hop, 60, 50, 40, 30, 20, 10.

38.4% TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 
38.4% TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 
17.6% Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner Germany 
5.6% Cane Sugar 


Doc


----------



## Doc (29/11/10)

goomboogo said:


> I wonder what Doc's estimate is regarding when the beer will be at it's peak.



Probably around 18mths.



raven19 said:


> I presume the plan is to age some of this brew Doc?



Yeah, will keg half (10L party keg) and bottle half (champagne bottles)


Doc


----------



## thelastspud (29/11/10)

Ive never even heard of sparge hops before. Sounds like itll be a top brew


----------



## petesbrew (29/11/10)

That looks insane!


----------



## revdrjbob (29/11/10)

Doc,

Just had a flash back a couple of years to a _triple_ DIPA I brewed in '06 that was sort of a DFH 90min clone on roids. It had a starting OG of 1.100 and hop mashing, FWH and 13 hop additions over a 90 min boil (about every 7 or so minutes) to give a calculated IBU of 390, which was just over 500g in 22Ltrs. It was amazing, dry hopped for 3 weeks, kegged and bottled. I think the only issues I had were with kettle trub and dry hops, but all in all an awesome experience.

I think it's time again for a monster double/triple/quad IPA...


----------



## joshuahardie (29/11/10)

Subscribed.... This will be an interesting review.


----------



## zebba (29/11/10)

No dry hop? tip it... h34r:


----------



## Doc (29/11/10)

Zebba said:


> No dry hop? tip it... h34r:



It hasn't got that far yet 
May need to dig out the randal for serving it too.

Doc


----------



## zebba (29/11/10)

Doc said:


> It hasn't got that far yet
> May need to dig out the randal for serving it too.
> 
> Doc


hahah - my faith has been renewed.


----------



## jimi (29/11/10)

Now where are those folk who like to calculate how cheap our brewing is? Let's do some numbers  

Hope she turns out well for you Doc. I get tempted to go 'big' and beyond the usual IPA realms, but I find there's relatively little info/feedback on 100+ IBU beers to build upon and the cost of hops for a big IPA keeps me from going too experimental - at least until I have a Smurto hop forest growing.


----------



## drsmurto (29/11/10)

jimi said:


> Now where are those folk who like to calculate how cheap our brewing is? Let's do some numbers
> 
> Hope she turns out well for you Doc. I get tempted to go 'big' and beyond the usual IPA realms, but I find there's relatively little info/feedback on 100+ IBU beers to build upon and the cost of hops for a big IPA keeps me from going too experimental - at least until I have a Smurto hop forest growing.



Funnily enough the first thing i did when i saw this thread was calculate the amount of wet hops i would need to brew it :lol: 

Doc used 2.54kg of hops not including whatever he dry hops and stuffs in a randall.

Assuming wet hops are 85% water i would need 17kg of fresh flowers.......

I did predict a crop of 7-8kg wet of each of the 5 plants..... h34r:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (29/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I did predict a crop of 7-8kg wet of each of the 5 plants..... h34r:



Yer. I've got two big moccona jars of POR from last year in the freezer as well as assorted pellet dregs and thought...


----------



## jimi (29/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Funnily enough the first thing i did when i saw this thread was calculate the amount of wet hops i would need to brew it :lol:
> 
> Doc used 2.54kg of hops not including whatever he dry hops and stuffs in a randall.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you could do 2 Doc Quad IPAs a year and still have enough to cover the rest of the year. where is the green with jelousy icon


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (29/11/10)

jimi said:


> Sounds like you could do 2 Doc Quad IPAs a year and still have enough to cover the rest of the year. where is the green with jelousy icon



You could grow hops in Colac...


----------



## jimi (29/11/10)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> You could grow hops in Colac...



I am, but I won't get to Smurto's level this year.

Without going too far off topic anyone got a book or link to some completely 'out there' beers like Docs Quad?

Doc - How do you even begin to formulate a beer of this size ie how do you balance ~ 400 IBUs ?


----------



## bigholty (30/11/10)

jimi said:


> Doc - How do you even begin to formulate a beer of this size ie how do you balance ~ 400 IBUs ?


Balance is not a word that applies to beers such as this. Actually, if the hops used were placed on one end of a plank, and the grain on the other, then it would balance!


----------



## Doc (30/11/10)

jimi said:


> Doc - How do you even begin to formulate a beer of this size ie how do you balance ~ 400 IBUs ?



You stuff as much grain in the mash tun as feasibly possible and choose a yeast that has a fighting chance of eating through it all whilst still providing a multi-dimensional beer.

OG is 1.104 and the yeast is Pacman. Chomp chomp chomp yeasties.

Doc


----------



## Fourstar (30/11/10)

Doc, you forgot one thing..... mill hopping. :lol:


----------



## Doc (30/11/10)

Fourstar said:


> Doc, you forgot one thing..... mill hopping. :lol:



It is redundant as the hops go into the mash anyway.

But I like your thinking.

Doc


----------



## Doc (3/12/10)

Thanks to a suggestion from Ozbeer_MD the blow off vessel is now hopped too. 

On a side note the airlock blocked and the QuadIPA blew the fermenter lid off.

In the cleanup I got krausen on my shirt sleeve. Hop Aftershave for me today 

Doc


----------



## petesbrew (3/12/10)

When it comes time to serve it, how about one of those ss. tea leaf balls filled with fresh flowers in each glass?

I'm in awe of the hopped blow off vessel. :blink:


----------



## Fourstar (3/12/10)

Doc said:


> On a side note the airlock blocked and the QuadIPA blew the fermenter lid off.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (3/12/10)

You have inspried me Doc.

Heres whats going in tomorrows hop cleanout. 
Not quite as crazy as yours and no sparge water hops, but it should still have a bit of bite.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 35.00 L 
Boil Size: 43.84 L
Estimated OG: 1.107 SG
Estimated Color: 12.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 154.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.50 kg Maris Otter (Simpsons) (5.0 SRM) Grain 45.45 % 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (6.0)Grain 30.30 % 
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 SRM) Grain 12.12 % 
1.00 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (9.9 SRM) Grain 6.06 % 
1.00 kg Carapils (Briess) (1.5 SRM) Grain 6.06 % 

No 60 minute/bittering addition. 

135.5g of the following hop mixture at 3 minute intervals from 20 to 0 minutes.

200g Challenger
200g Simcoe
200g target
200g B-saaz
100g Centennial
100g Amarillo Gold
100g Nelson sav

Havent decided what yeast to use yet.

Gregor


----------



## Doc (4/12/10)

Look good Greg. How did you go Greg ?
Did you get 75% eff with such a big beer or did you have to add some sugar ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## manticle (4/12/10)

There is such a thing as loving hops too much.







Pretty pleased that a google image search of the single word 'hop' brings up this page though: http://www.google.com.au/images?hl=en&...q=&gs_rfai=

Take that one legged bastards.


----------



## barls (4/12/10)

damn pics of my costume for the next anhc has been leaked already


----------



## Greg Lawrence (4/12/10)

Doc said:


> Look good Greg. How did you go Greg ?
> Did you get 75% eff with such a big beer or did you have to add some sugar ?
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



No, only got 1.095. Might add some sugar later in the fermenter.
The 1st time using a hop sock. I actually used 2 of them. Got 250g in each of them and they were pretty much buggered. Just put the other 600g in the kettle. Wont bother using a hop sock ever again.

Probably should have saved the used hops for Freddo.


----------



## Doc (31/1/11)

Finally getting a moment to revisit some older incomplete topics.

I did end up dry hopping this beer and got it kegged some time ago.
One thing that strikes me about this beer is its EXTREME murky colour. It is like a slightly milky brown colour. Very had to describe. 
The aroma is also pretty intense. The FG was 1.010 giving a total of 12.7%

It is a BIG beer, but if you are ready for it, it is intense but drinkable.
I was brewing my latest commercial beer recently and I took a sample to the brewery to run through the lab equip to find out just how much bitterness made it into solution.
The result was 152IBU's. 

Still undecided whether I'll bring it or something else to Brew Share at Darlo in Feb 

Doc


----------

